
Beautify and enhance your scrollbar by Vuescroll - wangyi7099
https://github.com/wangyi7099/vuescroll
======
remyrylan
Very impressive quality, but dear goodness I hope devs stick to using it in
cases where native scrollbars are unsuitable for some sort of complicated UI.
Styling a scrollbar "just because" is a terrible experience -- I expect all
scrollbars I encounter to work in the consistent fashion my OS + web browser
provides.

